# Open reduction of dislocated total hip arthroplasty



## arickord23 (Dec 17, 2012)

Our physician performed an open reduction to a post total hip arthroplasty dislocation.  I am only finding closed dislocation reduction codes or open reduction codes that do not specify that it is a dislocation of a post total hip.  Anyone know which code I would use? I am getting conflicting info from other places that I have looked. 
Thank you!


----------

